# Penny's Puppy Cut!



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Penny got her groom today. :wub: I went with a cute picture sent to me by (Debbie MSBears). I am really happy with it. This is going to be so much better with time needed for training and getting her settled in. I left her topknot and we can try some bows :tender: until I know for sure if I want her to have one. She is so fresh and cool. It is very hot here even on a short walk. Well, she is one tired little girl, and kept sitting down for her picture. She looks so much better in person. I love her cut a lot! I will get some better ones of her. Oh yes, she was a really good girl and went potty on her pad at the groomers. :aktion033: Thanks for looking!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Kandis!! She looks gorgeous!!! :wub: Poor little girl needs a nap from her busy beauty day. :tender: And what a good girl for using her pad at the groomers. Yay Penny!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Penny looks fabulous Kandis. She'll feel so much cooler and free-er (is that a word?)! Love it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she looks lovely!!!! what a good girl you were! Since I have Laurel's tear stains cleared up, I 'm going to let a top knot grow out on her also! She's good about letting me clean her eyes now, but it will take some time, to get her used to a top knot, even though she loves her bath and being combed and brushed! I'm sure I'll have to wrestle her to the ground!!LOL


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh Kandis, every time I see a picture of her, I just want to reach into the screen and pick her up and cuddle her. And you get to do that every day!! 

Seems like she's adjusting so well! What a sweet baby girl!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

She is so cute!! Really like the cut!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - now you can call her Perfect Penny -- that cut suits her so well. She looks precious with it and it will be so cool and easy for both of you. :chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lmillette said:


> Oh Kandis!! She looks gorgeous!!! :wub: Poor little girl needs a nap from her busy beauty day. :tender: And what a good girl for using her pad at the groomers. Yay Penny!!


Thanks so much Lindsay. I was proud of her. She does really well with other dogs too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are going to be so much happier w/this cut Kandis---I love a short cut in the summer and it is so much cooler for them. The real plus for me is that ticks can be easily found! I live in dread of these beasts. Also, as you so aptly stated--it will allow you to give time to the more important issues of training, etc. 
She is a beautiful little girl and I am so happy you got her. I know the beginning part can be taxing, but hang in there and the rewards will make it worth it all.
Big hug.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Cutie Patootey!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She looks great! I love her name :wub: Penny, as I've mentioned probably a million times LOL was my favorite dog ever before Zooey.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kandis, she looks adorable!:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Penny looks fabulous Kandis. She'll feel so much cooler and free-er (is that a word?)! Love it.


Thanks Laura. I dont think freeer is a word :HistericalSmiley: but ahat do I know. Ask dusty.  She looks like a stuffed animal. :wub:
Hugs.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She looks great!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis i love it!!!! :wub: You can see her big beautiful eyes so much better and it'll definitely be easier to groom her and you'll have the time to concentrate on training. Give Penny Lane and Sammie kisses from Auntie Debbie!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I love her new cut! She's ready for some summer fun now  .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Penny looks wonderful! Love the cut! And you know I'm happy you left the topknot!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I love it Kandis. Penny totally rocks that cut!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh she looks lovely!!!! what a good girl you were! Since I have Laurel's tear stains cleared up, I 'm going to let a top knot grow out on her also! She's good about letting me clean her eyes now, but it will take some time, to get her used to a top knot, even though she loves her bath and being combed and brushed! I'm sure I'll have to wrestle her to the ground!!LOL


Thanks Deb, :wub: I am still deciding. It's alot of doing up and doing up. If you know what I mean. The thing that bothers me is she has to wear it 24/7. I am going to find out more about it before I decide. I wonder if the longer the beard the more staining. I gotta read up on topknots. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

love the hair cut.suit her so adorable,


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Oh Kandis, every time I see a picture of her, I just want to reach into the screen and pick her up and cuddle her. And you get to do that every day!!
> 
> Seems like she's adjusting so well! What a sweet baby girl!!!


Thanks Brenda. Won't be long!!! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> She is so cute!! Really like the cut!


Thank you Donna! :wub: I hope Ollie's itching is better. I can relate totally with Sammie. :blink:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - now you can call her Perfect Penny -- that cut suits her so well. She looks precious with it and it will be so cool and easy for both of you. :chili::chili:



Thanks Sue! :wub: I wanted to do more of a T&C style. But decided to take the puppy route instead. She had a beautiful coat, but too much to handle with Sammie too. :w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> You are going to be so much happier w/this cut Kandis---I love a short cut in the summer and it is so much cooler for them. The real plus for me is that ticks can be easily found! I live in dread of these beasts. Also, as you so aptly stated--it will allow you to give time to the more important issues of training, etc.
> She is a beautiful little girl and I am so happy you got her. I know the beginning part can be taxing, but hang in there and the rewards will make it worth it all.
> Big hug.


Thanks Sandi. :wub:Thank goodness I have see ticks yet. :w00t: She is really starting to come around. She now lets me pick her up most of the time. She goes potty outside and inside. I am waiting for the next accident......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Cutie Patootey!!



I like that word! thanks! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> She looks great! I love her name :wub: Penny, as I've mentioned probably a million times LOL was my favorite dog ever before Zooey.


Thats ok Elisabeth, you can keep saying it.:aktion033: I like her name too! thanks for looking.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Kandis, she looks adorable!:wub:


We are getting there April. Now I need a bed like yours for Princess Penny :innocent: as her first Mommy calls her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> She looks great!


Thanks Cathy! Well, I did it. :thumbsup: She looks so cute in person. Little round fluffy feet and body. Just not sure about the tk yet.......


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Kandis i love it!!!! :wub: You can see her big beautiful eyes so much better and it'll definitely be easier to groom her and you'll have the time to concentrate on training. Give Penny Lane and Sammie kisses from Auntie Debbie!


I thought the same thing Debbie when I got to the groomers and saw her face. Her eyes pop out at you now. She is precious. :wub:They say thank you for the :smootch:too! I love that pic of Abbey!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh I love her new cut! She's ready for some summer fun now  .


Thanks Bridgett!:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Penny looks wonderful! Love the cut! And you know I'm happy you left the topknot!



Thanks Marjy! I gotta at least try it for a bit. I'm a low maintenance girl! :HistericalSmiley:But I'm trying.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> I love it Kandis. Penny totally rocks that cut!!!


Thanks Robin!:wub: She is a rock and roller. Penny Lane! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

frankie said:


> love the hair cut.suit her so adorable,



Thank you! :wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Kandis I LOVE IT im saving it for Luna and Becky ooxoxxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww Penny looks adorable. I am so close to doing the same to Ben and seeing how cute Penny looks makes it even more appealing.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks adorable with her new cut :wub2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

She looks adorable with the new do :wub2:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Sweet Kandis I LOVE IT im saving it for Luna and Becky ooxoxxoxoxoxoxo



Thanks. I can send you the picture.:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> Aww Penny looks adorable. I am so close to doing the same to Ben and seeing how cute Penny looks makes it even more appealing.



Oh you will like it in Fla. I loved her coat, but wow this is wonderful. and I'm sure she appreciates it as well. I love Ben's coat too! It's hard to do, but once it's over I was glad.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> She looks adorable with her new cut :wub2:



She looks like Penny Lane's siggy pic! twins!:wub::wub: (if she is on the right! lol)


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> She looks adorable with the new do :wub2:


Thank you Kat!:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Oh Kandis, every time I see a picture of her, I just want to reach into the screen and pick her up and cuddle her. And you get to do that every day!!
> 
> Seems like she's adjusting so well! What a sweet baby girl!!!



Brenda,
The best is how fast she caught on to the pads in MY house. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I was not expecting this. I can tell she was well trained as I suspected. :aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love her new cut!!!! The body does remind me of obi's first cut . Love her ears and topknot!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I love her new cut!!!! The body does remind me of obi's first cut . Love her ears and topknot!!!! :wub: :wub:


Thanks Marisa, He was on my mind. Deb's picture helped so much. I emailed it to the groomer. I may be cutting the TK next week.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> Aww Penny looks adorable. I am so close to doing the same to Ben and seeing how cute Penny looks makes it even more appealing.


Thank you sweet Tracey! We are loving her so much:wub::wub:.


----------



## Tommy (May 13, 2012)

She is adorable! and the cut looks great. I especially love her picture with the bird....curious but gentle.


----------

